# Can't stop, won't stop!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

It's a never ending mission for me...Always trying to find the gator trout! This year has been pretty great so far despite the many non-committal fish and pulled hooks. Every trip out I have seen multiple big trout all over the place, the tricky part is getting them to eat. Today I had to have seen over 30 specks that were all over 5lbs. I only got one to the kayak though. I've just been fishing the flats as often as possible getting ready for the onset of tourists and kayak charters. Now that snapper season is here I'm afraid my time inshore over the summer will be limited. Well here's some pics of my recent catches from the past week. If you want to go and catch some absolute monster trout the time is now so get out there and wet a line! And if you're on Facebook make sure to give my charter page a like and you'll stay updated with almost daily pics of what we're catching out there! http://www.facebook.com/KayakFishPensacola


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great shots!!! Congrats on the success!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Those are high quality pictures, not to mention the trout. What camera do you use?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks. I use a Canon Rebel t3i


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats some nice lookin fish


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

Those are some good looking fish! I'm seeing all of these gators on the forum the last couple months but all I'm getting into are little schoolies... Any tips on what to throw to target the big boys?


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Bo!! Trout have been damn tough for me this year, certainly haven't brought in any that nice in probably over a year, lol. Good job man


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

doin' it, and doin' it well. don't ya love those fat girls............Nice


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

That first one is extra heavy! Nice catches


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I wish I could post a pic of the one I hooked this morning. It'd make all those others look small! Unfortunately she bit through my 15# test and was as gone as quickly as she had come


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok everybody stop!!!!! PLEASE

And bow down to the almighty Native Bo KeiFus. Yes sir I crown you da Man,Ur putting in the work and it shows 10 fold. Many fishermen strive their entire life to catch fish like that, your knowledge of this area is impressive to say the least, ill see you on the water again soon!

Ive been getting my share of good fish but dang it man quality quality quality. I cant tell you enough at how impressed I am I fish 4x a week. U make me wanna go harder, i thought 24" fish were great what u showed us is A+ work my friend and Im just a B+ student.

Nobody is touching you rite now not even getting close bro. Keep it up thank you for the report


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

5 stars you got my vote


----------

